# No power off after upgrading the kernel

## mike934

I upgraded the kernel from 2.6.25-gentoo-r9 to 2.6.26-gentoo-r4. I just took the .config from the previous kernel, ran "make menuconfig" and saved it without modification. Everything seems to work fine with the new kernel except that power does not want to switch off after I press "Turn off computer" in KDE. What do I do to fix it?

----------

## massimo

I'd suggest when using the .config of a previous kernel to do make oldconfig before doing a make menuconfig.

----------

## mike934

 *massimo wrote:*   

> I'd suggest when using the .config of a previous kernel to do make oldconfig before doing a make menuconfig.

 

AFAIR the Gentoo Kernel Upgrade Guide does not recommend using make oldconfig with a new kernel release. They only recommend it when kernel revision changes.

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah I know that too, but if you copy your .config from one kernel to another, then you really need to run this :

```

# make oldconfig

# make menuconfig

# make && make modules_install

```

I run the make menuconfig, just to be sure that my config are ok.

----------

## mike934

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # make oldconfig
> ...

 

I've done it, but the result is the same: no power off.

----------

## VoidMage

Simple question: does 'poweroff' typed in the console work ?

----------

## mike934

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Simple question: does 'poweroff' typed in the console work ?

 

No, it does not.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, maybe you have a ACPI problem, can you post this :

```

# dmesg | grep -i acpi

```

----------

## hoacker

I once hat a problem with power off on my laptop, but that was with kernel 2.6.24. My solution was to switch .config from

 *Quote:*   

> # CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU is not set
> 
> CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y
> 
> 

 

to

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y
> 
> # CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set 
> 
> 

 

Maybe check your .config for this settings...

----------

## mike934

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, maybe you have a ACPI problem, can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # dmesg | grep -i acpi
> ...

 It's empty:

# dmesg | grep -i acpi

#

----------

## mike934

hoacker,

I have CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y and CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is absent in my configuration.

----------

## Tronil

Hi,

I had the same problem but it disappeared when i upgraded to 2.6.27-r7. So it looks like there was a bug in the 2.6.26 kernel.

----------

